# Barbie Dolls, Newest Edition:



## HiDesertHal (Jun 13, 2017)

The latest Barbie Doll is called "The Divorced Barbie".

She comes with all of Ken's posessions.

HDH


----------



## User2017 (Jun 13, 2017)

read this recently:

One day a father gets out of work and on his way home he suddenly remembers that it's his daughter's birthday. He pulls over to a Toy Shop and asks the sales person, 'How much for one of those Barbie's in the display window?' The salesperson answers, 'Which one do you mean, Sir? We have: Work Out Barbie for $19.95, Shopping Barbie for $19.95, Beach Barbie for $19.95, Disco Barbie for $19.95, Ballerina Barbie for $19.95, Astronaut Barbie for $19.95, Skater Barbie for $19.95, and Divorced Barbie for $265.95'. 

The amazed father asks: 'It's what?! Why is the Divorced Barbie $265.95 and the others only $19.95?' 

The annoyed salesperson rolls her eyes, sighs, and answers: 'Sir..., Divorced Barbie comes with: Ken's Car, Ken's House, Ken's Boat, Ken's Furniture, Ken's Computer, one of Ken's Friends, and a key chain made with Ken's balls.






:lofl:


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Jan 26, 2018)

I know this is an old thread but it is very funny!


----------

